# bitis arietans



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

here is another one of my collection


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice one maye, really like these, 
Is this one Pete bred?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Nice one maye, really like these,
> Is this one Pete bred?


 it originally came from pete from a female that i believe was gravid when he brought her the lucky sod


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely cream markings mate, nice snake.

Also, it's a male:2thumb:

Cheers,
Al


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Lovely cream markings mate, nice snake.
> 
> Also, it's a male:2thumb:
> 
> ...


 al your a star mate any chance of that pm with that number mate ?:thumb:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> it originally came from pete from a female that i believe was gravid when he brought her the lucky sod



Ahhhhh Yes very very lucky :2thumb:
I remember seing them when they where very little they where stunning :2thumb:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Ahhhhh Yes very very lucky :2thumb:
> I remember seing them when they where very little they where stunning :2thumb:


 yes mate pete has some crackin snakes at the zone as you know


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

So you finally got some, Mark.....
Now all you got to do is move to Wales.... LOL
Congrats on a nice pick up, mate....


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> So you finally got some, Mark.....
> Now all you got to do is move to Wales.... LOL
> Congrats on a nice pick up, mate....


 am movin in the next 3 months mate will let you know which house we buy so you can pop round and see them


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> am movin in the next 3 months mate will let you know which house we buy so you can pop round and see them


Nice one..... Though it would take more than you and that big dog of yours to stop me.... LOL
Looking forward to the viv warming party.... LOL


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> Nice one..... Though it would take more than you and that big dog of yours to stop me.... LOL
> Looking forward to the viv warming party.... LOL


 there will be one mate and i wouldn't stop anyone weather i know them or not as long as they love animals they are welcome


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> there will be one mate and i wouldn't stop anyone weather i know them or not as long as they love animals they are welcome


LMAO... That's typical of you, Mark... Ever the gregarious host... LOL
You still have the Boa's, yes?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> LMAO... That's typical of you, Mark... Ever the gregarious host... LOL
> You still have the Boa's, yes?


 yes mate the salmon is gravid as is the surinam as is the common as is aztec that has a habbit of givig me pastels and anerys so happy days mate


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!! How much do they usually go for?????


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

ScottGB said:


> Very Nice!!!!! How much do they usually go for?????


 this will depend on how nice they look but when they decide to pop out i will post some pics


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hi mate, where in Wales are you moving too? reason I ask is have you looked into getting a DWA because im in the process of moving to south Wales as well and will be looking to get my license again once im there, also very nice snake, they are the nicest locality.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> hi mate, where in Wales are you moving too? reason I ask is have you looked into getting a DWA because im in the process of moving to south Wales as well and will be looking to get my license again once im there, also very nice snake, they are the nicest locality.


 have sent you a message :2thumb:


----------

